
Intel Compute Card (95mmx55mmx5mm) PC in Your Wallet - richardboegli
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/compute-card/intel-compute-card.html
======
lcw
I always get excited about these things, like the Intel Compute Stick line,
but when I get them I feel like I'm having to work around the limitations of
the cpu or integrated graphics. It kind of feels like the netbook push that
happened about 8-10 years ago where you would get a computer that couldn't
even run the OS much less do something productive on it. I just feel like, at
least the base models, of these Intel products are just a bit under powered. I
hope it isn't the case with this, because it looks awesome.

~~~
dTal
It's all about the software. Even "embedded" computers of today are faster
than the workstations of yesteryear. Modern desktop Osen squander that power -
particularly Windows. Imagine what you could do with this if you ran Forth on
it!

Saying that, I have a 2007 EeePC that runs Debian very well.

------
castratikron
I was hoping it was going to be a standard smartcard format with a general
purpose Intel/Linux system inside.

~~~
richardboegli
That would be AWESOME.

------
jxy
I couldn't find any concrete specifications on the webpage. Can somebody
provide a link with actual details and without all the nonsense buzzwords?

~~~
richardboegli
Intel did not provide specifications yet.

Only thing I could find was 6W for CPU.

~~~
byziden
BBC Click has some specs
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-38515472](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-38515472)

Intel Core m3-7Y30 1.0 - 1.61 GHz 4GB RAM 64bit Includes storage, WiFi
Apparently runs Windows 10

------
devnill
For those interested in this kind of thing, these are a lot like the EOMA68
cards ([https://www.crowdsupply.com/eoma68/micro-
desktop](https://www.crowdsupply.com/eoma68/micro-desktop))

------
god_bless_texas
Someone should make one of these with an integrated projector and integrated
laser keyboard.

